# Masonic Seeds



## Khyber420 (Jun 29, 2020)

The man the myth the legend, Cannabis king of Compton, I follow him on IG and homie is too cool so I had too. There was a mix up on my first order and instead of sending me the 5 mix ups he threw in a shit ton of extra packs of probable fire so we will see soon enough.

What should I run first?

Avatar Shoes x Wilson
GSC Polynesian X Wilson 
Mac N Cheese x Wilson 
Atomic Collider x Wilson 
Cement Shoes X Wilson 
Tangie Slymer x Wilson 
Fire Og Trop x Wilson 
GMO SourDubb X Wilson 
GMO X Deathstar X Mainline OG 
X Wilson 
Golden Miracle X Wilson 
Rude Boi Blood Orange X Wilson 
Granny Mac x Wilson 
Florida OG Sunset Sherbet x 
Wilson 
Dosi Shoes x Wilson 
Wilato 
Orange Apricot Mac x Wilson 
Munson x Wilson 
Cake Crasher x Wilson 
Kool Aid Kush x Wilson 
Riddler OG MAC x Wilson


----------



## Omkarananda (Jul 2, 2020)

Avatar Shoes sound cool!
I have a handful of Sour Nana Dubb x Wilson and Orange Banana Punch x Wilson started in cups. Interested to check these out!


----------



## skunkjar420 (Jul 4, 2020)

Wish I could get his beans in Australia, he don't ship down here. I've been following him for a while on IG, he's a cool dude


Also like the sound of Mac n Cheese x Wilson


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 31, 2020)

Masonic's dealer/seller picks 5 packs for $100 seems to me to be the best deal around for the genetics quality level that I have seen after months of looking for sales and similar "dealer picks" multi pack deals. With the variety of the genetics involved (lots of Oni with many others too) and what he tends to send out I do not see many coming close on cost efficiency for what you get. I am planning to buy another even with a couple other buys planned (People Under the Stairs may get bought regardless of cost and I bet I find some other dealer picks deal that suits me if I ask around a bit.)


----------



## Blueberry bref (Aug 4, 2020)

Anyone know what his Wilson is?


----------



## XtraGood (Aug 4, 2020)

Wilson! = (banana OG x papaya) x Tropicana Cookies

Different selection but same recipe as Oni's Wilson

At least that's what's in my notes.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 4, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> Wilson! = (banana OG x papaya) x Tropicana Cookies
> 
> Different selection but same recipe as Oni's Wilson
> 
> At least that's what's in my notes.


Trop f2 he said his is more banana leaning then oni's


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 6, 2020)

Still waiting here to see how many females I get from my Masonic plants that I have. I just found a male Sour Nana Dub x Wilson so they should start to all show before too long. Also got some Orange Zkittles Banana Punch x Wilson. I’m getting some ogkb phenos and some stretchier ones so far. I think I was a little buzzed last time I posted here and didn’t get it right. Also I’m popping some Compton Landrace x Wilson and so far a couple grew tails and I put them in cups.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 6, 2020)

I wanna get some wilson f2 packs before i try any of his other strains so i know what the base is like


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey just checking back in about my Masonic Smoker plants. I posted before that I had an OGKB leaner and I must have been looking at a different plant and got confused. But I have some females now that are going to go into 12/12 soon- 1 Orange Zkittles Banana Punch x Wilson in a week 
3 Sour Nana Dub x Wilson and another OZBPxW sometime shortly after that first one. They have good structure. Good germ rate. Good female to male rate to me. I’ll update again when there is more action happening


----------



## XtraGood (Aug 31, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Hey just checking back in about my Masonic Smoker plants. I posted before that I had an OGKB leaner and I must have been looking at a different plant and got confused. But I have some females now that are going to go into 12/12 soon- 1 Orange Zkittles Banana Punch x Wilson in a week
> 3 Sour Nana Dub x Wilson and another OZBPxW sometime shortly after that first one. They have good structure. Good germ rate. Good female to male rate to me. I’ll update again when there is more action happening


Cool, there's a lot of his stuff I haven't seen grown out yet. Be interested to see them all.

Also I think he's just started giving out stickers for good finished flower pics of his crosses if you send them to his email.


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 1, 2020)

Masonic has soo many strains. How does he not get cross pollination "breeding" in his backyard? Always wanted to run his gear, but worried about x-pollination.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 1, 2020)

Too many is a good thing tho, I think. The more variety and numbers, the more chances to find new varieties. And I’m not sure but I think he only has the one Wilson male around and that’s the only pollen that could land on any of the females. I’m not complaining so far at all. I got the 5 packs for 100 bucks deal back a couple of months ago just because one of my homies here on RIU and IG told me about it. I’ll update here and give my opinions of the bud when it’s ready. Ima get a sticker too! Lol


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 1, 2020)

Forgot everything was x Wilson. Lol


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 10, 2020)

He finally got me. Jealousy x wilson


----------



## oduesp (Nov 28, 2020)

How did masonic become known? Why is he in the spotlight all of a sudden? Why have I never ever heard about him until this year? Why is he hyped?


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 28, 2020)

oduesp said:


> How did masonic become known? Why is he in the spotlight all of a sudden? Why have I never ever heard about him until this year? Why is he hyped?


He got to where he is by trolling people on the internet. Selling packs of backyard pollen contaminated strains for 20 bucks also makes you big with noobs. Why spend 100 bucks on an actual breeder's work when you can spend 20 bucks and get 5 packs of trash. He blew up because of memes and people that don't know any better. Now he has a gang of uneducated people that follow him.


----------



## oduesp (Nov 28, 2020)

His appearance onto the scene seemed exactly as you described. He got trolled in memes, now he's hyped up from nowhere. When he was on future cannabis podcast he demonstrated zero breeding knowledge, even less than koma.


----------



## Khyber420 (Nov 29, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Too many is a good thing tho, I think. The more variety and numbers, the more chances to find new varieties. And I’m not sure but I think he only has the one Wilson male around and that’s the only pollen that could land on any of the females. I’m not complaining so far at all. I got the 5 packs for 100 bucks deal back a couple of months ago just because one of my homies here on RIU and IG told me about it. I’ll update here and give my opinions of the bud when it’s ready. Ima get a sticker too! Lol


He's hilarious though. Still need to pop some of his beans and see how they turn out. I mean he does seem to get a ton of elite cuts sent to him that he crosses with his Wilson. Definately a pollen checker not a breeder, but who knows...


----------



## oduesp (Nov 29, 2020)

Isn't Wilson oni seeds cut? Like, isn't that the worst offense? Pop a pack of someone else gear, find a male, then chuck that mail to all the plant's other people sent you and BAM make your own seed company? Like what? lol Like, it should be a skit, not something that people actually buy. But I guess that says something about me, I think people shouldn't buy that type of stuff, but they are buying it, so, all you gotta do is be a personality, market yourself and then you can sell anything.


----------



## Khyber420 (Nov 29, 2020)

oduesp said:


> Isn't Wilson oni seeds cut? Like, isn't that the worst offense? Pop a pack of someone else gear, find a male, then chuck that mail to all the plant's other people sent you and BAM make your own seed company? Like what? lol Like, it should be a skit, not something that people actually buy. But I guess that says something about me, I think people shouldn't buy that type of stuff, but they are buying it, so, all you gotta do is be a personality, market yourself and then you can sell anything.


Apparently they worked together and Onis Wilson and Masonics Wilson are slightly different. He's explained a few times. It's not the same cut.


----------



## oduesp (Nov 29, 2020)

Working together. Why would oni work with him in any way? Masonic doesn't know anything about breeding lol. That's like me saying I'm going to work with my toaster.


----------



## Khyber420 (Nov 29, 2020)

oduesp said:


> Working together. Why would oni work with him in any way? Masonic doesn't know anything about breeding lol. That's like me saying I'm going to work with my toaster.


Why don't you ask him directly on IG instead of making assumptions and asking dumb questions here? It's pretty clear that Masonics Wilson and Onis Wilson are not the same cuts. Just ask him and he will explain the difference.

He's a pollen chucker like most "breeders" who cares. Have you grown out any of his stuff or are you just blabbing? At least post a grow log then slam.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> He got to where he is by trolling people on the internet. Selling packs of backyard pollen contaminated strains for 20 bucks also makes you big with noobs. Why spend 100 bucks on an actual breeder's work when you can spend 20 bucks and get 5 packs of trash. He blew up because of memes and people that don't know any better. Now he has a gang of uneducated people that follow him.


I noticed about a week ago that I wasn't seeing any of Matt Riots posts.
Either I was banned from or his IG page is gone?
Anyway, I signed up for another Riot Seeds page and it's nothing, but Masonic clowning on Matt Riot.
It's pretty hilarious, really.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 30, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Masonic has soo many strains. How does he not get cross pollination "breeding" in his backyard? Always wanted to run his gear, but worried about x-pollination.


Can't cross pollenate if you only have one Male worth hitting anything with .


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 30, 2020)

oduesp said:


> Isn't Wilson oni seeds cut? Like, isn't that the worst offense? Pop a pack of someone else gear, find a male, then chuck that mail to all the plant's other people sent you and BAM make your own seed company? Like what? lol Like, it should be a skit, not something that people actually buy. But I guess that says something about me, I think people shouldn't buy that type of stuff, but they are buying it, so, all you gotta do is be a personality, market yourself and then you can sell anything.


Not Oni's cut it's a Male he found out of a Oni pack guy.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 30, 2020)

He is a funny ass dude tho i will give him that .


----------



## Shawnekids (Dec 2, 2020)

I heard Masonic and Oni work together. I also heard they both don't make thier own seeds either. Stealing, ratting, and doxxing is pretty much their game I think.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 2, 2020)

Shawnekids said:


> I heard Masonic and Oni work together. I also heard they both don't make thier own seeds either. Stealing, ratting, and doxxing is pretty much their game I think.


? Ratting on whom ?


----------



## oduesp (Dec 2, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Why don't you ask him directly on IG instead of making assumptions and asking dumb questions here? It's pretty clear that Masonics Wilson and Onis Wilson are not the same cuts. Just ask him and he will explain the difference.
> 
> He's a pollen chucker like most "breeders" who cares. Have you grown out any of his stuff or are you just blabbing? At least post a grow log then slam.


damn the market is ripe af


----------



## Shawnekids (Dec 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> ? Ratting on whom ?


Apologies for the late response.....I don't forum much anymore. Speakeasy/Matt Riot.
I talk to both directly and don't feel like regurgitating details. That information is there for anyone, if anyone wants to look under that rock. I've seen and heard enough from all sides to make my own ethical decision. There is such a thick fog in the commercial marketplace it isn't funny.

I'm also not trying to disrespect the OP. I've made some purchases I wish I hadn't, and falling for scammers happens to everyone. The best defense is to do the best you can to be an educated consumer. Read ths ingredient list and understand what is in it. It really doesn't take too long to start to see who CAN talk about breeding and gentics and who CANNOT talk about breeding and genetics. Then you can start talking about breeding and genetics, and how cool is that?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 6, 2020)

Shawnekids said:


> Apologies for the late response.....I don't forum much anymore. Speakeasy/Matt Riot.
> I talk to both directly and don't feel like regurgitating details. That information is there for anyone, if anyone wants to look under that rock. I've seen and heard enough from all sides to make my own ethical decision. There is such a thick fog in the commercial marketplace it isn't funny.
> 
> I'm also not trying to disrespect the OP. I've made some purchases I wish I hadn't, and falling for scammers happens to everyone. The best defense is to do the best you can to be an educated consumer. Read ths ingredient list and understand what is in it. It really doesn't take too long to start to see who CAN talk about breeding and gentics and who CANNOT talk about breeding and genetics. Then you can start talking about breeding and genetics, and how cool is that?


Karma told him where to get off, didn't he? Then the rumor was whatever Matt did to karma, doxxing, etc. Now poof, bulk seeds for sale, kinda scared to ask how much


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> ? Ratting on whom ?


Seen masonic running with stoned ninja for a minute. Lol. They ain't bashful and they don't mince words. I like ninja, poor koma, lol.


----------



## Shawnekids (Dec 6, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Karma told him where to get off, didn't he? Then the rumor was whatever Matt did to karma, doxxing, etc. Now poof, bulk seeds for sale, kinda scared to ask how much


Wow.....must have done some heavy research on that theory. Matt only sells exclusively through Speakeasy. Anything that has been on IG for a while now is Masonic trolling.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 6, 2020)

Shawnekids said:


> Apologies for the late response.....I don't forum much anymore. Speakeasy/Matt Riot.
> I talk to both directly and don't feel like regurgitating details. That information is there for anyone, if anyone wants to look under that rock. I've seen and heard enough from all sides to make my own ethical decision. There is such a thick fog in the commercial marketplace it isn't funny.
> 
> I'm also not trying to disrespect the OP. I've made some purchases I wish I hadn't, and falling for scammers happens to everyone. The best defense is to do the best you can to be an educated consumer. Read ths ingredient list and understand what is in it. It really doesn't take too long to start to see who CAN talk about breeding and gentics and who CANNOT talk about breeding and genetics. Then you can start talking about breeding and genetics, and how cool is that?


WeIl i will..... i do not think either of their gear is good Matt is washed up hasn't been relevant except in IG tiffs ? and Masonic i have yet to see anything that has come from his stock that has made me say fuck me i need that shit. But that is just me i also think Oni 's gear is Meh and if it wasn't for Harry Oni wouldn't be shit.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2020)

Shawnekids said:


> Wow.....must have done some heavy research on that theory. Matt only sells exclusively through Speakeasy. Anything that has been on IG for a while now is Masonic trolling.


So why does Matt Riot still sell seeds on 
Breeders Direct Seed Bank?
Matt Riot even had a couple of hour live chat with the owner of BDSB and now I can't find it.

What sort of drama has transpired between them?


----------



## Shawnekids (Dec 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> So why does Matt Riot still sell seeds on
> Breeders Direct Seed Bank?
> Matt Riot even had a couple of hour live chat with the owner of BDSB and now I can't find it.
> 
> What sort of drama has transpired between them?


No drama I know of. I think it's just a business decision made after working with Speakeasy on the Breeders Syndicate podcasts.......so not that long ago.

The reason BDSC has stock is cause they have stock......Not sure how long they will though. I have ordered from BDSC a few times and they are a great bank. Good product, communication, and delivery. 



BigSco508 said:


> WeIl i will..... i do not think either of their gear is good Matt is washed up hasn't been relevant except in IG tiffs ? and Masonic i have yet to see anything that has come from his stock that has made me say fuck me i need that shit. But that is just me i also think Oni 's gear is Meh and if it wasn't for Harry Oni wouldn't be shit.


Everyone likes what they like, the social media is just people frosting up thier stuff or throwing shit on someone else.

Imo I think matt just calls out bullshit. The aftermath of those clashes just make participants look bad in general. Gene and Cornbread Ricky seem to be the only ones getting away with mocking and calling out people without backlash, but they just may have more tact..like Gene calling out Masonic on the Fire relief auction.....funny stuff.

Why buy Oni when you can buy Bloom?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 6, 2020)

Shawnekids said:


> Wow.....must have done some heavy research on that theory. Matt only sells exclusively through Speakeasy. Anything that has been on IG for a while now is Masonic trolling.


I was just surprised when I seen it, wondered prices for a sec, I think speakeasy was the poster. It specifically mentioned commercial growers, etc. Lol. But if you that sensitive, tells me the karma story prolly correct. As far as the other, even gromer had a fake retirement, or was that a joke?


----------



## Shawnekids (Dec 6, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> I was just surprised when I seen it, wondered prices for a sec, I think speakeasy was the poster. It specifically mentioned commercial growers, etc. Lol. But if you that sensitive, tells me the karma story prolly correct. As far as the other, even gromer had a fake retirement, or was that a joke?


What Karma story?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 6, 2020)

Not sure of karma story, just bits and pieces and others talking bout the og's telling on each other. The bulk fems are at Oregon Elite. On IG


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 6, 2020)

I watched the drama between Masonic and Riot go down, which was pretty funny if I'm being honest... As for his genetics, yeah, Ill probably pick up a 5 - 100$ deal cause its the best deal in town at the moment... Not going to put a lot of hope into the beans but then again ya never know!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 6, 2020)

Shawnekids said:


> I heard Masonic and Oni work together. I also heard they both don't make thier own seeds either. Stealing, ratting, and doxxing is pretty much their game I think.


Thats 4 bold claims that I'm going to have to ask for some sources on. Stealing, ratting, doxxing, and white labeling. Its not "regurgitating" when you're the first person to lob those accusations.

Bro, if masonic doesn't make his own seeds, what is he doing in his backyard? Who's really putting out all these oni packs too and what is he really doing in his licensed facility?


----------



## Khyber420 (Dec 6, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Thats 4 bold claims that I'm going to have to ask for some sources on. Stealing, ratting, doxxing, and white labeling. Its not "regurgitating" when you're the first person to lob those accusations.
> 
> Bro, if masonic doesn't make his own seeds, what is he doing in his backyard? Who's really putting out all these oni packs too and what is he really doing in his licensed facility?


Lol exactly, who's sending him all those packs and elite cuts he's chucking with? I'd rather take my chances with 20 packs of elites crossed to Wilson than one GGG pack for 500 bucks.


----------



## Shawnekids (Dec 6, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Thats 4 bold claims that I'm going to have to ask for some sources on. Stealing, ratting, doxxing, and white labeling. Its not "regurgitating" when you're the first person to lob those accusations.
> 
> Bro, if masonic doesn't make his own seeds, what is he doing in his backyard? Who's really putting out all these oni packs too and what is he really doing in his licensed facility?


The fact you called me bro tells me all I need to know. I can't help you help yourself.



Khyber420 said:


> Lol exactly, who's sending him all those packs and elite cuts he's chucking with? I'd rather take my chances with 20 packs of elites crossed to Wilson than one GGG pack for 500 bucks.


Makes sense


----------



## Shawnekids (Dec 6, 2020)

I think the common practice is getting tent growers to make them for them or just using Spain.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 9, 2020)

To me it’s a little bit of a gamble, or a risk buying seeds. So these I bought as a high risk hoping to get a high reward out of them. 100 for 5 packs is a good deal to me. He shipped them out fast with no problem. I didn’t have super high expectations. I ended up with three females that ended up not being keepers but they’ll pay for the 100 bucks back really quick. I buy other packs of more proven genetics, lower risk... for higher price. Those I’ll expect to find a keeper or multiple from one pack. As far as personalities of breeders, for me it doesn’t make much difference if the person is funny or serious or angry or whatever.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 9, 2020)

I think rabid hippie is far worse an ass or at least in the same ballpark as masonic


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm a Dick too just ask around so i can't say anything !


----------



## Shawnekids (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 18, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Can't cross pollenate if you only have one Male worth hitting anything with .


Exactly!


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Oni is the older brother to masonic.
Signature genetics  
$100 4 packs and a dope Tshirt 
Dude is hustling, riding that hype train


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jan 25, 2021)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> Oni is the older brother to masonic.
> Signature genetics
> $100 4 packs and a dope Tshirt
> Dude is hustling, riding that hype train


That hoodie is 200


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> That hoodie is 200


Soul Rebel. Sold out now.


----------



## euphoria526 (Jan 26, 2021)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> Soul Rebel. Sold out now.


grabbed that slow rebel and got some ripper strains lol
gmo, banana runts, gmo sour dubb, strawberries and cream x grease monkey, and space grass.
met the guy on my first buy with him, solid dude that always hooks you up when meeting in person. ( granted it was pre pandemic lol) he used to have killer flash sales on ig also.


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Jan 26, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> grabbed that slow rebel and got some ripper strains lol
> gmo, banana runts, gmo sour dubb, strawberries and cream x grease monkey, and space grass.
> met the guy on my first buy with him, solid dude that always hooks you up when meeting in person. ( granted it was pre pandemic lol) he used to have killer flash sales on ig also.


Dude is solid. Grabbed the same packs except space grass got Banana Biscotti Sundae. I just popped some of those bit I have his Sunset Sherbet/ grape ape x wilson going right now. Met at a little meet up and chatted cool guy.


----------



## euphoria526 (Jan 26, 2021)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> Dude is solid. Grabbed the same packs except space grass got Banana Biscotti Sundae. I just popped some of those bit I have his Sunset Sherbet/ grape ape x wilson going right now. Met at a little meet up and chatted cool guy.


I didn't get to make it to the last pop-up, probably won't make it to the next one either, covid and all. better be safe than sorry


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Jan 26, 2021)

There is a few local seed drops coming up that you might wanna check out. Cookies is one, Cap(fundraiser for Josey Wales family) another obviously you know of is masonics. I wear a mask and what not and dip in and out quickly.


----------



## euphoria526 (Jan 27, 2021)

I hear ya man, im just super conscious about covid bs and large gatherings, I get tested multiple times a week for work, can't really risk it 
but on another note, I got a pack from one of his homies ibeanpoppin. just looked it up:
ice cream cake x Fresian duck x Australian Bastard Cannabis x (blissful wizard) curious to see if they have all the genetic traits from the FD and ABC in it. he's been doing crazy ass breeding with these two different strains


----------



## ShakySugars (Feb 11, 2021)

Khyber420 said:


> Lol exactly, who's sending him all those packs and elite cuts he's chucking with? I'd rather take my chances with 20 packs of elites crossed to Wilson than one GGG pack for 500 bucks.


Got a good point..


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 12, 2021)

Nobody has seen the big show on IG? People are posting "flush Masonic packs down the toilet" videos.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 12, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Nobody has seen the big show on IG? People are posting "flush Masonic packs down the toilet" videos.


Yeah... Supposedly people are dumping em for different reasons... Some are saying he's apart of the civil suit oni filed against speakeasy, others are claiming his gear herms; who knows if it has any validity.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 12, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Yeah... Supposedly people are dumping em for different reasons... Some are saying he's apart of the civil suit oni filed against speakeasy, others are claiming his gear herms; who knows.


That crew....Oni, Masonic, Donkey Dick did a bunch of messed up stuff....no question about that. Masonic can't even grow a plant well let alone breed....it's all untested chucking....if he actually produces his own seed.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 12, 2021)

Remember when the alien crew was hyping a few months ago and it ended in similar fashion. From reading between a couple lines the guy sends pollen out. To me it's similar to breeders getting working with unverified cuts. Lazy work

Also, the 5 for 100 deal just means that all his packs are worth. He devalues them himself


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Remember when the alien crew was hyping a few months ago and it ended in similar fashion. From reading between a couple lines the guy sends pollen out. To me it's similar to breeders getting working with unverified cuts. Lazy work
> 
> Also, the 5 for 100 deal just means that all his packs are worth. He devalues them himself


Yet these IG auction pages are pushing them for way more money than that......idk why people support those auction pages. Unless it's supporting a cause or offering old rare stock why pay a premium?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 12, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Yet these IG auction pages are pushing them for way more money than that......idk why people support those auction pages. Unless it's supporting a cause or offering old rare stock why pay a premium?


I overpaid for a csi pack that was still available for a charity once... Then it came out it was a scam. Now I'm the ahole who only goes for an auction if I'm getting a deal because I don't personally value a lot of the rare stuff when imo with a lot of legalization things have really been going in a lot of good directions for the bean game, in particular stateside


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 12, 2021)

Saw a screen shot of Masonic tagging the FBI on growers Instagram page. If was defended by saying it was harmless and the FBI doesn’t pay attention to Instagram. It was also stated that Oni is his older brother, so that is where that connection comes from...not sure how true this is, but makes so much sense it almost has to be true.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 12, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Saw a screen shot of Masonic tagging the FBI on growers Instagram page. If was defended by saying it was harmless and the FBI doesn’t pay attention to Instagram. It was also stated that Oni is his older brother, so that is where that connection comes from...not sure how true this is, but makes so much sense it almost has to be true.


They are def not blood relatives.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 12, 2021)

If you go check out flanvels IG there is tons of info in the comments to digest.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 12, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> They are def not blood relatives.


thanks for the clarification. My bad for repeating bullshit. It seemed like the only way he would get in with a known breeder.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 12, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> thanks for the clarification. My bad for repeating bullshit. It seemed like the only way he would get in with a known breeder.


It's actually pretty easy right now. 

1. Become a member in the speakeasy VIP and the discord is filled with all kinds of knowledge (behind the scene breeder scene, grow tips, genetics, tech...whatever) . You will see Speakeasy for what it is....and not what scammers say it is. 

2. Join up for the Breeders Syndicate patreon and get access to the discord there. Massive levelling up on genetic knowledge and a super tight respectful group. 

Both of those places offer a massive amount of leveling up on a bunch of levels. No sales pitches and no drama. Just people talking shop. Most other places I have been are driven by marketing and are there to sway people to buy specific products from specific people. 

If this is against the rules here....recruiting or whatever...I'm not trying to recruit, just passing along what I consider useful info. If it's still breaking rules here....that's exactly what I'm talking about....fuck em. Bwahahaha


----------



## ShakySugars (Feb 13, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Nobody has seen the big show on IG? People are posting "flush Masonic packs down the toilet" videos.


I did yesterday.. but I try not to get sucked into it. Why would you spend all that money just to throw it away down the toilet because someone on IG told you to.. idiots...


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 13, 2021)

ShakySugars said:


> I did yesterday.. but I try not to get sucked into it. Why would you spend all that money just to throw it away down the toilet because someone on IG told you to.. idiots...


It's because they don't support lying rats in the industry. Plus they were getting replaced with something better. That is actually a pretty smart move, but I get that some people can't understand than kinda stuff


----------



## ShakySugars (Feb 13, 2021)

Hmm.. alot of that information is free, just have to dig for it. 2 years ago.. I knew nothing.. now I'm running a 2 tent perpetual grow and a greenhouse looking at light dep. But if the price is relatively small then sounds like a legit source to grow as a breeder/grower..knowledge is power.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 14, 2021)

ShakySugars said:


> Hmm.. alot of that information is free, just have to dig for it. 2 years ago.. I knew nothing.. now I'm running a 2 tent perpetual grow and a greenhouse looking at light dep. But if the price is relatively small then sounds like a legit source to grow as a breeder/grower..knowledge is power.


What information?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 14, 2021)

I’ll never support this trash clown or Oni. scumbags and a blight on the community


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 27, 2021)

4 pages. 
Not 1 pic


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

TerpyTyrone said:


> 4 pages.
> Not 1 pic


What pic are you looking for?


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

Since this is old news on IG I will put it here.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

TerpyTyrone said:


> 4 pages.
> Not 1 pic


If you are looking for anything specific I take requests.


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Feb 27, 2021)

Put the picture of flanvel up lol and everyone will see why thay guy is so angry 



Shawnekids said:


> If you are looking for anything specific I take requests.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 27, 2021)

He’s on the latest pot cast if anyone is interested in hearing first hand how He does zero selection or testing


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> Put the picture of flanvel up lol and everyone will see why thay guy is so angry


I don't judge people on appearance, I judge people on behavior.....like making fun of others based on appearance. That's a lil bitch move.


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 27, 2021)

So glad I never ended up getting this dudes stuff as my first purchase of seeds (was pretty set on it in the beginning). Him and oni definitely are great at marketing but a little bit of digging and you find some unsavory shit.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> So glad I never ended up getting this dudes stuff as my first purchase of seeds (was pretty set on it in the beginning). Him and oni definitely are great at marketing but a little bit of digging and you find some unsavory shit.


Welcome to the cannabis seed market. Just to plug someone I think is doing some good stuff right now....the nsd guy. Laying down a bit of transparency. Watch this.









Crowdcast – Connect with your audience over live video


Simple & powerful Q&As, webinars, live courses & online summits with your audience.




www.crowdcast.io


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 27, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Welcome to the cannabis seed market. Just to plug someone I think is doing some good stuff right now....the nsd guy. Laying down a bit of transparency. Watch this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Checking it out now. Lol I don’t remember the details but one of the first bad tastes of Masonic I got was him trolling and getting his entire community to troll riot on ig and just taking it way too far. Dude and his whole crew are clowns.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Thanks! Checking it out now. Lol I don’t remember the details but one of the first bad tastes of Masonic I got was him trolling and getting his entire community to troll riot on ig and just taking it way too far. Dude and his whole crew are clowns.


Riot is a good dude. My opinion is anyone that all out attacks Matt is suspect.


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Feb 27, 2021)

Really cause that seems to be the hate against this guy masonic(color of his skin and where he is from). The oni lawsuit is old news its just getting recirculated. Apparently you think when someone owes your company money you shouldn't sue them so guns and violence is the answer? Come to compton and see who the bitch is lol 



Shawnekids said:


> I don't judge people on appearance, I judge people on behavior.....like making fun of others based on appearance. That's a lil bitch move.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> Really cause that seems to be the hate against this guy masonic(color of his skin and where he is from). The oni lawsuit is old news its just getting recirculated. Apparently you think when someone owes your company money you shouldn't sue them so guns and violence is the answer? Come to compton and see who the bitch is lol


I'm not wasting 1 minute trying to convince you.....if you don't see it now, you never will.


----------



## skunkjar420 (Feb 27, 2021)

Guy needs a PR manager, he's a walking dumpster fire. It's 2021, the 90s high school bully routine is done. Imagine how good his seeds would be if he put all that hateful trolling time and energy into growing. 

Too bad the guy couldn't keep his online actions cannabis related, I nearly sent that asshole some of my money


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Feb 27, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> I'm not wasting 1 minute trying to convince you.....if you don't see it now, you never will.


Ill give you more than a minute. Gonna listen to this fool on the pot cast right now.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

So...according to @SundaeFloat88 this is all due to the fact Oni was owed money? Really? For what, a website? You can't steal a website. It was owned by Speakeasy. Someone just didn't want to pay for the work.

.....and RICO? Over a dispute over a website? You know what RICO is right? That it threatens every breeder working with Speakeasy? That the document was redacted and was never serious cause it was simply a threat? 

Yeah....the motivation behind people calling out that dude is racism....bwahahaha! 

This sundae dude is what a big mase dick rider looks like....take a good look everyone


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> Ill give you more than a minute. Gonna listen to this fool on the pot cast right now.


Yeah....you're gonna listen while touching yourself! Bwahahaha! Enjoy it Sunday!


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Feb 27, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> So...according to @SundaeFloat88 this is all due to the fact Oni was owed money? Really? For what, a website? You can't steal a website. It was owned by Speakeasy. Someone just didn't want to pay for the work.
> 
> .....and RICO? Over a dispute over a website? You know what RICO is right? That it threatens every breeder working with Speakeasy? That the document was redacted and was never serious cause it was simply a threat?
> 
> ...


Forgot shaneTHeKid is a lawyer and witnessed everything firsthand. Dont act like you know the rules of the street over in your moms basement. You're weak foo


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> Forgot shaneTHeKid is a lawyer and witnessed everything firsthand. Dont act like you know the rules of the street over in your moms basement. You're weak foo


You sound a lot like big mase.....a lot.


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

Challenge.....people should listen to the Potcast episode 51 and have thier minds blown by the vast knowledge....and give notsodog a listen on the breeders syndicate. That should clear things up for anyone.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 27, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Challenge.....people should listen to the Potcast episode 51 and have thier minds blown by the vast knowledge....and give notsodog a listen on the breeders syndicate. That should clear things up for anyone.


Exactly


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 27, 2021)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> Forgot shaneTHeKid is a lawyer and witnessed everything firsthand. Dont act like you know the rules of the street over in your moms basement. You're weak foo


This is officially an anti-masonic thread now. If you don't have anything negative to say keep it moving foo


----------



## Shawnekids (Feb 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> This is officially an anti-masonic thread now. If you don't have anything negative to say keep it moving foo


It's just the MO of big mase.....or his dick riders. Absolutely no substance at all.....just weak.


----------



## Foxseeds (Feb 27, 2021)

Just buy from bloom seed co. He’s the true master of terps. Masonic and oni made their names off him.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Riot is a good dude. My opinion is anyone that all out attacks Matt is suspect.


Lol anyone calling out Matty (I wish i knew what real RKS was ) Riot is Sus ? Come on now guy really i honestly think they are both Riot and Mase are trash but hey that is my own opinion and we are all entitled to them.
I just don't have to buy their seeds which don't but hell you could of stuck up for a lot of better breeders then Riot .


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 1, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Lol anyone calling out Matty (I wish i knew what real RKS was ) Riot is Sus ? Come on now guy really i honestly think they are both Riot and Mase are trash but hey that is my own opinion and we are all entitled to them.
> I just don't have to buy their seeds which don't but hell you could of stuck up for a lot of better breeders then Riot .


Who is a breeder that isn't trash? Give me a list hoss.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 1, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Who is a breeder that isn't trash? Give me a list hoss.


Green team genetics, abf genetics, truecannabliss, dynasty/relic, green rebel farms, hbk genetics, zoolander seeds, woodstock farmacy, surfr seeds, and csi/founding fathers to name a few that actually let the work speak for itself


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 1, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Green team genetics, abf genetics, truecannabliss, dynasty/relic, green rebel farms, hbk genetics, zoolander seeds, woodstock farmacy, surfr seeds, and csi/founding fathers to name a few that actually let the work speak for itself


I know some of those are friends with/have respect for Matt.....why is it most of the "legit" breeders respect him, but the community in general doesn't? That's a serious question.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 1, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> I know some of those are friends with/have respect for Matt.....why is it most of the "legit" breeders respect him, but the community in general doesn't? That's a serious question.


I could care less who's friends with Matt I'm not defending the pot calling the kettle black they're both douchebags for different reasons imo. At the same time it's not like anyone is riding Matt's nuts the way masonic does Oni. And it's not like any of the above mentioned breeders are making a living off someone else's work the way both of those fools are with Harry palms. Drama aside where are the keepers from masonics "work" or Onis for that matter? Don't worry I'll wait


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 1, 2021)

Regarding Matt.....Masonic picked up where blueskiesvienna left off....blueskies picked up where GGG left off.....see where this is going? Being vocal gets mad shit spread.....and people still think it holds weight. Scammers just trying to shut the guy up pointing the finger. 


Crunchyjeezy said:


> I could care less who's friends with Matt I'm not defending the pot calling the kettle black they're both douchebags for different reasons imo. At the same time it's not like anyone is riding Matt's nuts the way masonic does Oni. And it's not like any of the above mentioned breeders are making a living off someone else's work the way both of those fools are with Harry palms. Drama aside where are the keepers from masonics "work" or Onis for that matter? Don't worry I'll wait


I think you have me confused with someone that cares about Oni/Mase. They are both not worth even mentioning at this point. Masonics $25 packs come from the same place Oni's $300 packs....and yeah they didn't make thier names off Harry, they flat out stole his work. Enough said....

Back to Matt....what makes his work trash? I have grown his stuff and will continue to cause it does speak for itself.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 1, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Masonic picked up where blueskiesvienna left off....blueskies picked up where GGG left off.....see where this is going? Being vocal
> 
> I think you have me confused with someone that cares about Oni/Mase. They are both not worth even mentioning at this point. Masonics $25 packs come from the same place Oni's $300 packs....and yeah they didn't make thier names off Harry, they flat out stole his work. Enough said....
> 
> Back to Matt....what makes his work trash? I have grown his stuff and will continue to cause it does speak for itself.


Never said his work is trash but I'm not interested in running it either. Strictly a personal choice. Plenty of other breeders I'd rather support but if the quality was there in your experience then all the power to you my friend. I think what it boils down to with Matt is he just talks too damn much and that's the main reason alot of people don't care for him myself included


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 1, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Never said his work is trash but I'm not interested in running it either. Strictly a personal choice. Plenty of other breeders I'd rather support but if the quality was there in your experience then all the power to you my friend. I think what it boils down to with Matt is he just talks too damn much and that's the main reason alot of people don't care for him myself included


So.....the reason this thread exists is cause of Matt.....the reason tons of people now know that Oni and Mase are not what they thought.....when it was just Matt everyone laughs....makes fun....blah blah blah....then more people chime in and things evolve and Matt is still a piece of shit who talks to much? That makes a whole lotta sense to me. There is a lack of people who will speak up due to the fact it will just hurt thier business....and it definitely does.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 1, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> So.....the reason this thread exists is cause of Matt.....the reason tons of people now know that Oni and Mase are not what they thought.....when it was just Matt everyone laughs....makes fun....blah blah blah....then more people chime in and things evolve and Matt is still a piece of shit who talks to much? That makes a whole lotta sense to me. There is a lack of people who will speak up due to the fact it will just hurt thier business....and it definitely does.


Easy there tiger I don't think Matt is a piece of shit he just beats a dead horse when it comes to the scammers. Majority of the real breeders don't give these clowns the time of day and I think Matt would be better off doing the same. You're never going to convince their fanboys otherwise so why waste the energy on them when there's always work to be done


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 1, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Easy there tiger I don't think Matt is a piece of shit he just beats a dead horse when it comes to the scammers. Majority of the real breeders don't give these clowns the time of day and I think Matt would be better off doing the same. You're never going to convince their fanboys otherwise so why waste the energy on them when there's always work to be done


Yeah....it depends on personality type really. If you can just ignore and let it pass or not. I am a newer gen person....and have bought utter shit in the past. I'm still holding a bunch of packs I will probably never pop. A lot of cash down the drain. I give them away when I meet someone that is running something even worse like Canuck or Crop King. It honestly pisses me off a lot how murkey the waters are. I mean...we are both here to kick the dead horse that was Masonics seed business. 

There are tons of legit people selling seed. It definitely is more productive confirming who puts in effort and cares more about the plant than profits. On the scale I grow as a hobbyist I only need a couple. Right now I'm spending my time looking through Riot, CSI, Souvenir, Crybaby, and Thunderfudge. More than enough there to keep my busy for years.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 1, 2021)

I just like to watch them both cry it makes my heart smile ! And to be perfectly honest with ya they right up their with the biggest Clown of them all Big Berner ! If you want some real gear try Relentless ,Crane ,Harry P, Sunken Treasure, Pheno Addicts , hell i grab cats from the site shit Stray, Briscoe, Genuity , before i wiped my Ass with Big Mase or Matty " What's RKS smell like again " Riot gear !


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 1, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> I just like to watch them both cry it makes my heart smile ! And to be perfectly honest with ya they right up their with the biggest Clown of them all Big Berner ! If you want some real gear try Relentless ,Crane ,Harry P, Sunken Treasure, Pheno Addicts , hell i grab cats from the site shit Stray, Briscoe, Genuity , before i wiped my Ass with Big Mase or Matty " What's RKS smell like again " Riot gear !


Sounds cool


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> There are tons of legit people selling seed. It definitely is more productive confirming who puts in effort and cares more about the plant than profits. On the scale I grow as a hobbyist I only need a couple. Right now I'm spending my time looking through Riot, CSI, Souvenir, Crybaby, and Thunderfudge. More than enough there to keep my busy for years.


What are you running from Crybaby, his giesel stuff looks real nice. Solid list of breeders, never ran riot though.


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 2, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> What are you running from Crybaby, his giesel stuff looks real nice. Solid list of breeders, never ran riot though.


It was a tough call picking off his list cause I want it all....but from the Giesel crosses I grabbed Neutrino (Rubber City #7), Summertime Saddness P91S1 (Bittersweet_sd cut), and Aint no Grave Trailer Park Jesus ( Trinity S1 x Ortega #2/Warlock ) x Giesel.

I wanna dig into the Giesel a bit and get a feel for it. Matt has worked with the G more than most and I got some of his bluperskunk (Giesel x Blue Bonnet) to play with as well. 

I was talking with Matt about the Giesel yesterday....getting excited to see some of the expressions coming out of all of that stuff. I just finished some of his Sour D x Blue Bonnet and it really kicks.....massive potency and extremely narcotic.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 2, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> It was a tough call picking off his list cause I want it all....but from the Giesel crosses I grabbed Neutrino (Rubber City #7), Summertime Saddness P91S1 (Bittersweet_sd cut), and Aint no Grave Trailer Park Jesus ( Trinity S1 x Ortega #2/Warlock ) x Giesel.
> 
> I wanna dig into the Giesel a bit and get a feel for it. Matt has worked with the G more than most and I got some of his bluperskunk (Giesel x Blue Bonnet) to play with as well.
> 
> ...


Rubber city x Giesel sounds like a good one. You got a log going anywhere? I'd tune in. I recognize your tag from Beanbasement.


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 2, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Rubber city x Giesel sounds like a good one. You got a log going anywhere? I recognize your tag from Beanbasement


Nah, I'm not posting anywhere atm. Mostly active on speakeasy and breeders syndicate discord. Bean basement has too many people stirring the pot all the time. After they let MMS be a member....I checked out for good. I was hoping it would be a good community and all that, but it isn't much different than IG.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow Cap just dropped a few pegs down for that move anyone letting MMS do anything to pedel his stolen wares is wrong.


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 2, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Wow Cap just dropped a few pegs down for that move anyone letting MMS do anything to pedel his stolen wares is wrong.


Turning the BB into a capulator buying club....and doing collabs with Masonic should drop him a few pegs also.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 2, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Nah, I'm not posting anywhere atm. Mostly active on speakeasy and breeders syndicate discord. Bean basement has too many people stirring the pot all the time. After they let MMS be a member....I checked out for good. I was hoping it would be a good community and all that, but it isn't much different than IG.


Its definitely not what is was at the start , Cap still posts more on IG than there...hah. Anyways, fuck masonic


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> I just like to watch them both cry it makes my heart smile ! And to be perfectly honest with ya they right up their with the biggest Clown of them all Big Berner ! If you want some real gear try Relentless ,Crane ,Harry P, Sunken Treasure, Pheno Addicts , hell i grab cats from the site shit Stray, Briscoe, Genuity , before i wiped my Ass with Big Mase or Matty " What's RKS smell like again " Riot gear !


It makes you think, chemdog likes and follows berner, as does a lot of cats that aren't on here apparently. I don't care for matt, so I disregard what he says, don't buy his gear and don't miss it, and there's better fem juice out there, lol. Same with compound, on riu you'd think it was a step down, but on ig, he's mentioned as big times with big boys lot more than wyeast, just sayin. Lot o competition and collaboration goin on. Seen em bringing up the rez bust again, lol.somebody got hold of paper for sure, someone is a rat, etc, etc lol. Diff perspectives at diff places, you have to dig to find truth these days


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 2, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Its definitely not what is was at the start , Cap still posts more on IG than there...hah. Anyways, fuck masonic


I don't know much about masonic but I saw him on YouTube video talking with other growers and he looked like a fish out of water. They knew it. Seemed to me didn't know much about growing, even in simple terms.


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Mar 2, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> So...according to @SundaeFloat88 this is all due to the fact Oni was owed money? Really? For what, a website? You can't steal a website. It was owned by Speakeasy. Someone just didn't want to pay for the work.
> 
> .....and RICO? Over a dispute over a website? You know what RICO is right? That it threatens every breeder working with Speakeasy? That the document was redacted and was never serious cause it was simply a threat?
> 
> ...


I want to publicly apologize to you. I was completely misinformed and after listening to the pot cast and the breeders syndicate I can clearly see the difference. In masonics own words he states he doesnt know shit about breeding and is literally just doing this to make money. Oni really is just riding that tropicana cookies of harry palms and that is a shame . These guys are straight con men . 
Sorry for being a jackass Shawnekids 
Fuck rats .. fuck masonic.. fuck that fool oni


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> I want to publicly apologize to you. I was completely misinformed and after listening to the pot cast and the breeders syndicate I can clearly see the difference. In masonics own words he states he doesnt know shit about breeding and is literally just doing this to make money. Oni really is just riding that tropicana cookies of harry palms and that is a shame . These guys are straight con men .
> Sorry for being a jackass Shawnekids
> Fuck rats .. fuck masonic.. fuck that fool oni


I don't know about all the drama with rats etc, honestly could care less about some wanabe breeders trying to act like gangstas, that shit is just straight up lame. I just could tell masonic did not know shit about breeding, when I saw that vid. It was laughable when he was asked about breeding techniques he just starts swearing left and right saying, ya I'm a fucking pollen chucker, I don't think pollen chucking is a negative term. That's fine in all but don't act like your some hot shot breeder when you don't even know the simplest thing about plant sciences, and forget about testing. He's a back yard breeder chucking shit. Sure you can find something nice in a pack but why pay money when you can just chuck yourself and get better results than masonic.


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 3, 2021)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> I want to publicly apologize to you. I was completely misinformed and after listening to the pot cast and the breeders syndicate I can clearly see the difference. In masonics own words he states he doesnt know shit about breeding and is literally just doing this to make money. Oni really is just riding that tropicana cookies of harry palms and that is a shame . These guys are straight con men .
> Sorry for being a jackass Shawnekids
> Fuck rats .. fuck masonic.. fuck that fool oni


It's all good man....that's why I'm here. I'm not all about the drama, I'm just here to help.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> It's all good man....that's why I'm here. I'm not all about the drama, I'm just here to help.


No worries if dudes like masonic are selling packs of beans I'm might have to tip my toes in seed game, I'm a master breeder compared to that guy lol.


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> No worries if dudes like masonic are selling packs of beans I'm might have to tip my toes in seed game, I'm a master breeder compared to that guy lol.


There is a lot of people trying to cash in....and it makes having an understanding of genetics and the history of how we got here so important. I didn't really fully realize... until that last live...that NL never really existed pure with the exception of a few people a very long time ago. She is in a lot of what we know and played a huge role in modern stuff.....but how many people claim to be breeding with NL#5 right now? Going down that road leads you to making some conclusions. 

We a want whatever "good" is, but having reasonable expectations of what something actually is....is important.


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 3, 2021)

This stuff....stealing and renaming and all the bullshit has always been happening. With the internet and podcasts....sharing information....we can start to put the puzzle together one piece at a time. Anyone that just gets angry and starts name calling and trolling when asked for details or some explanation of thier work isn't gonna hold up for much longer I hope.

Not to ruin peoples names, but to make the market and the current state of genetics more transparent.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> There is a lot of people trying to cash in....and it makes having an understanding of genetics and the history of how we got here so important. I didn't really fully realize... until that last live...that NL never really existed pure with the exception of a few people a very long time ago. She is in a lot of what we know and played a huge role in modern stuff.....but how many people claim to be breeding with NL#5 right now? Going down that road leads you to making some conclusions.
> 
> We a want whatever "good" is, but having reasonable expectations of what something actually is....is important.


Ya was actually thinking about Shanti from Mr Nice Seeds, that guy is a legit master breeder. I know he does not work the popular strains like gelatos and cookies but his understanding of breeding is on another level. Shantibaba is original for sure


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> No worries if dudes like masonic are selling packs of beans I'm might have to tip my toes in seed game, I'm a master breeder compared to that guy lol.


lol you should do it. I remember when I was following him on ig he made a book talking about his “breeding” practices, looking back now must’ve literally just been a joke on his end to make money off the people that he’s duped into thinking he‘s legit...


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 3, 2021)

Yeah.....Idk if I would go as far as calling him a master breeder....but who can actually wear that title to begin with? He does have a large chunk of Neville's stock, and some stuff I would be interested to try....but he isn't working it that much.


----------



## YardG (Mar 3, 2021)

Sorry to go semi offtopic on you guys, but that's one thing I really appreciate about The Pot Cast... as much as it makes me crazy sometimes that Heavy doesn't challenge people on things they say, in doing so he manages to draw people out and get them talking about their... "methods"... and... "breeding" philosophy. Definitely caught that in Masonic's interview but he's by no means the only person who's admitted to not testing their gear or that they've based their "claim to fame" lines off of one seed or selected out of a half-pack or whatnot.


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 3, 2021)

YardG said:


> Sorry to go semi offtopic on you guys, but that's one thing I really appreciate about The Pot Cast... as much as it makes me crazy sometimes that Heavy doesn't challenge people on things they say, in doing so he manages to draw people out and get them talking about their... "methods"... and... "breeding" philosophy. Definitely caught that in Masonic's interview but he's by no means the only person who's admitted to not testing their gear or that they've based their "claim to fame" lines off of one seed or selected out of a half-pack or whatnot.


The potcast has turned into a joke...imho


----------



## YardG (Mar 3, 2021)

I still listen, but it does seem like the caliber of the guests has been lacking of late, tbf I think it's always been mixed, I've just picked and chosen which ones to listen to and which to skip from past episodes. Can't say I've found anything else that's provided as many hours of entertainment (I usually listen while running or doing something else). Doesn't help that I'm usually bored to tears hearing about beefs between one person and another. In the end they all come off like jackasses.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

YardG said:


> I still listen, but it does seem like the caliber of the guests has been lacking of late, tbf I think it's always been mixed, I've just picked and chosen which ones to listen to and which to skip from past episodes. Can't say I've found anything else that's provided as many hours of entertainment (I usually listen while running or doing something else). Doesn't help that I'm usually bored to tears hearing about beefs between one person and another. In the end they all come off like jackasses.


Ya I don't really listen to those podcasts, they kind of done on.. When I first started and started studying growing techniques in the early 2000s it's was the forums like overgrow that truly helped me gain priceless knowledge that made me become a better grower. Damn remember being so sketched out ordering my first beans from heavens stairways. It was a Dutch Passion strain, probably 02 or 03..


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 3, 2021)

The most recent one with Chimera is actually decently informative. If anything, id listen to that 3-parter.


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 3, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> The most recent one with Chimera is actually decently informative. If anything, id listen to that 3-parter.


It was ok...some of it bothered me....but I'm not a big AG fan and his work is more geared towards being a supermarket type producer. 

The redemption for skunkman sam was.....interesting. I don't buy it, and stories are just stories. I wouldn't consider any of factual....it's just what Dave told Ryan.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 3, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> It was ok...some of it bothered me....but I'm not a big AG fan and his work is more geared towards being a supermarket type producer.
> 
> The redemption for skunkman sam was.....interesting. I don't buy it, and stories are just stories. I wouldn't consider any of factual....it's just what Dave told Ryan.


I liked it in the aspect of he is an actual scientist and the point he makes about terpene profiles and other stuff I appreciated and also thought was good. As for the whole skunk man stories and all that, I have no idea what is true and what isn't so I kinda tuned those parts out and waited till he got back to the science.


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 3, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I liked it in the aspect of he is an actual scientist and the point he makes about terpene profiles and other stuff I appreciated and also thought was good. As for the whole skunk man stories and all that, I have no idea what is true and what isn't so I kinda tuned those parts out and waited till he got back to the science.


Well....the way I am seeing things right now is that pretty much everything seen as elite has been happy accidents and not breeding....not to mention herm prone due to that fact. I mean, the way SkunkVa expresses the plant doing it's thing and using us for survival is way more my speed. The legalization aspect using science kinda kills it for me. Bagseed is the least scientific method there is, but kinda defined greatness.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 3, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Well....the way I am seeing things right now is that pretty much everything seen as elite has been happy accidents and not breeding....not to mention herm prone due to that fact. I mean, the way SkunkVa expresses the plant doing it's thing and using us for survival is way more my speed. The legalization aspect using science kinda kills it for me. Bagseed is the least scientific method there is, but kinda defined greatness.


I mean happy accidents are what have caused some of the most well-known strains to come about; even in the scientific realm serendipity has for sure advanced science. Look at penicillin or in the cannabis aspect, cookies. I agree that his viewpoints are much more catered to a large conglomerate aspect as well as "big ag", but I think it's the right step forward. There will always be a place at the table for artisan breeders I believe (ie Bodhi, CSI, Archive, etc) but it should help weed out the people who are simply in it to make money, I believe at least.


----------



## Shawnekids (Mar 3, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I mean happy accidents are what have caused some of the most well-known strains to come about; even in the scientific realm serendipity has for sure advanced science. Look at penicillin or in the cannabis aspect, cookies. I agree that his viewpoints are much more catered to a large conglomerate aspect as well as "big ag", but I think it's the right step forward. There will always be a place at the table for artisan breeders I believe (ie Bodhi, CSI, Archive, etc) but it should help weed out the people who are simply in it to make money, I believe at least.


Agreed...I'm not trying to say it doesn't have it's place....it just kinda turns me off a bit. No need for males in breeding....tissue culture...comparing cannabis to fruit and veg breeding practices.....of course there should be a market for homogoneous varieties that breed true. It's just one portion of the market....and one I don't have a lot of interest in.


----------



## YardG (Mar 3, 2021)

Outside of going to work for big ag I'm not entirely sure what the future of cannabis breeding is going to look like... once there's nationwide legalization the impediment will be gone (noticed the other day that Seeds of Change is selling cover crop clover seeds for hemp production).

Meanwhile no one seems to have learned the lesson from the last 20 years of diversity loss. Everywhere you look are polyhybrids with the same building blocks arranged in different ways.


----------



## YardG (Mar 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I don't really listen to those podcasts, they kind of done on.. When I first started and started studying growing techniques in the early 2000s it's was the forums like overgrow that truly helped me gain priceless knowledge that made me become a better grower. Damn remember being so sketched out ordering my first beans from heavens stairways. It was a Dutch Passion strain, probably 02 or 03..


Heh, yep, the same (I already had some hippy "Grow your own stone" book that gave useless advice but learned the basics reading between the lines on Overgrow around 04... plenty of garbage advice then but good stuff too once you recognized the good from the bad), and had the same experience during my first orders from overseas... such a long wait back then and oh... the subterfuge.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 3, 2021)

YardG said:


> Outside of going to work for big ag I'm not entirely sure what the future of cannabis breeding is going to look like... once there's nationwide legalization the impediment will be gone (noticed the other day that Seeds of Change is selling cover crop clover seeds for hemp production).
> 
> Meanwhile no one seems to have learned the lesson from the last 20 years of diversity loss. Everywhere you look are polyhybrids with the same building blocks arranged in different ways.


I think whats going to have to happen is a lot of these landraces and other strains are going to have to be reintroduced along with people becoming more educated on healthy sustainable breeding practices. I like the advice of doing open pollination then doing your specific breedings as to preserve the lines so if you ever want to go back into them. I've dabbled in breeding but am now looking into it more seriously and I think with all of my future projects that's what I'm going to do. Plus with techniques, I'm learning about like bagging the branches that have pollen instead of moving the males to an entirely new area will definitely help me save some space and also allow me to do better breeding. One thing I'm curious about is if I have like 5 males, taking 5g of pollen from each, mixing it all together to make a 25g batch, and seeing how much diversity I get.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 3, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Well....the way I am seeing things right now is that pretty much everything seen as elite has been happy accidents and not breeding....not to mention herm prone due to that fact. I mean, the way SkunkVa expresses the plant doing it's thing and using us for survival is way more my speed. The legalization aspect using science kinda kills it for me. Bagseed is the least scientific method there is, but kinda defined greatness.


Ya rados sour apple drop (sour d x c99) had a handful of crosses with other older cuts. Thought it was nice to c


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 20, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Nah, I'm not posting anywhere atm. Mostly active on speakeasy and breeders syndicate discord. Bean basement has too many people stirring the pot all the time. After they let MMS be a member....I checked out for good. I was hoping it would be a good community and all that, but it isn't much different than IG.


any links to school a noob on mms? is star pupil not good?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't know about all the drama with rats etc, honestly could care less about some wanabe breeders trying to act like gangstas, that shit is just straight up lame. I just could tell masonic did not know shit about breeding, when I saw that vid. It was laughable when he was asked about breeding techniques he just starts swearing left and right saying, ya I'm a fucking pollen chucker, I don't think pollen chucking is a negative term. That's fine in all but don't act like your some hot shot breeder when you don't even know the simplest thing about plant sciences, and forget about testing. He's a back yard breeder chucking shit. Sure you can find something nice in a pack but why pay money when you can just chuck yourself and get better results than masonic.


outsider looking in, but, does Masonic claim to be a master breeder? Could it be argued that he provides an outlet for relatively cheap untested f1 crosses( seen many of his packs for 25-35)? Sure there are always better options, but I think the game is big enough for anyone who can survive.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

Shawnekids said:


> Turning the BB into a capulator buying club....and doing collabs with Masonic should drop him a few pegs also.


To be honest, I've always thought cap was a fucking asshole and have avoided dealing with him because of his shitty attitude, even though some of the gear is obviously fire. There's fire gear everywhere now though. No need for narcissistic prima donnas and buyer's clubs and people who collaborate with scumbags or any of that kind of bullshit. It's 2021. We've gotten to the point that people can find keepers in a pack from even the most amateurish pollen chuckers out there and even autoflowers are breaking into the 30% club.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> outsider looking in, but, does Masonic claim to be a master breeder? Could it be argued that he provides an outlet for relatively cheap untested f1 crosses( seen many of his packs for 25-35)? Sure there are always better options, but I think the game is big enough for anyone who can survive.


Man, that dude has mental problems. He can't even maintain his train of thought on a livestream. I'm not really in the know on all the drama stuff between him and Riot and Oni because I've really just lost interest in even trying to keep up with it, but I wouldn't trust anything from Masonic from what I've seen. I'm pretty sure whatever parentage is on the label is half-right at best. He seems like the kind of clown who would throw random bagseed in a pack to make a buck and/or have pollen from multiple donors flying all over the place.


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 20, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> outsider looking in, but, does Masonic claim to be a master breeder? Could it be argued that he provides an outlet for relatively cheap untested f1 crosses( seen many of his packs for 25-35)? Sure there are always better options, but I think the game is big enough for anyone who can survive.


Yeah I think that argument could be reasonably made. I can’t and don’t think many could speak to the legitimacy of lineage in his actual crosses but I also think for a lot of the people shitting on him it’s more out of principal as opposed to what he’s offering. Why go to a dude that’s clearly just in it for the money and has a shitty attitude towards the entire thing when you could spend a bit more money on a standup breeders work and eventually just start making your own beans exactly like Masonic.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> outsider looking in, but, does Masonic claim to be a master breeder? Could it be argued that he provides an outlet for relatively cheap untested f1 crosses( seen many of his packs for 25-35)? Sure there are always better options, but I think the game is big enough for anyone who can survive.


Ya thats fine, like hawg wild said the dude seems to just come across as having some issues at least to me. I also never said he was a master breeder, what is a master breeder? Do the give an award once you reach the level? Hahaha jk.
To me masonic just didn't even grasp simple aspects of growing when from what little I saw of him, he looked like he was just doing like open pollination. Also if he charging cheap for beans than that's great, I'm sure you could find something good in his pack of Wilson x's.

What I was getting at is some people(even people on here) were trying to hype the dude/ masonic up like he was the next big thing when that is the farthest thing from the truth. I've been noticing lately the seed game is super oversaturated now, and you're right... fuck-if the dude is selling packs and people are happy- good for him, there's plenty of room in the game. 

I talked about this in another thread- but never has there been a time where pretty much everyone has access to top notch genetics and at a good price as they they do now. No one needs to be paying high prices for cuts or packs, all you need is a lil research and online surfing.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya thats fine, he like hawg wild said the dude seems to just come across as having some issues at least to me. I also never said he was a master breeder, what is a master breeder? Do the give an award once you reach the level? Hahaha jk.
> To me masonic just didn't even grasp simple aspects of growing when from what little I saw of him, he looked like he was just doing like open pollination. Also if he charging cheap for beans than that great, I'm sure you could find something good in his pack of Wilson x's. What I was getting at is some people(even people on here) were trying to hype the dude up like he some like masonic was the next big thing when the that is the farthest thing from the truth. I've been noticing lately the seed game is super oversaturated now, and you right fuck, if the dude is selling packs and people are happy- good for him there plenty of room in the game. I talked about in another thread- but never has there been a time where pretty much everyone has access to top notch genetics at a good price as they they do now. No one needs to be paying high prices for cuts or packs, all you need is a lil research and online surfing.


To me, he's like Ethos. Like... who the fuck is this guy? I've been around forever. Took a break and came back around the scene and everybody and their mother is a breeder now. Some great old forum friends have seed companies that are doing well and producing fire (Green Team Genetics, for example), but a lot of these guys weren't even growing 5 years ago and their shit gets hyped all over social media like they're the second coming. Gotta watch out for "influencers" and fake reviews and people hyping up shit they've never even grown on word of mouth alone. Facebook is the absolute worst. There are sooooo many Facebook groups that are nothing more than some newbie grower and his friends with a ton of alt accounts hyping up untested gear to take advantage of newbies who don't know any better. A lot of today's "breeders" don't even know the bare minimum basics about growing but their seeds sell like hotcakes because their shills are all over the place. It doesn't help when YouTubers with a large audience (looking at you, Future Cannabis Project and Adam Dunn) will let any old jackass hype their tall tales on their shows, which just serves to legitimize the clowns in the eyes of much of the audience.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

O man just had to edit my last post a few times, guess it was a little early on a Saturday for me posting, before my coffee...My typing couldn't keep up with my brain, my post looked like word puke with all the grammar errors.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> To me, he's like Ethos. Like... who the fuck is this guy? I've been around forever. Took a break and came back around the scene and everybody and their mother is a breeder now. Some great old forum friends have seed companies that are doing well and producing fire (Green Team Genetics, for example), but a lot of these guys weren't even growing 5 years ago and their shit gets hyped all over social media like they're the second coming. Gotta watch out for "influencers" and fake reviews and people hyping up shit they've never even grown on word of mouth alone. Facebook is the absolute worst. There are sooooo many Facebook groups that are nothing more than some newbie grower and his friends with a ton of alt accounts hyping up untested gear to take advantage of newbies who don't know any better. A lot of today's "breeders" don't even know the bare minimum basics about growing but their seeds sell like hotcakes because their shills are all over the place. It doesn't help when YouTubers with a large audience (looking at you, Future Cannabis Project and Adam Dunn) will let any old jackass hype their tall tales on their shows, which just serves to legitimize the clowns in the eyes of much of the audience.


O man don't get started on ethos, supposedly the dude has a pretty colorful past- charged with throwing a dog off a balcony. 

I did run a few ethos cuts given to me, but also like you> never heard of them. The few cuts came out fire- crescendo RBx1 and grandpa's stash. If you buy cuts or get them for free they should come out fire though.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 20, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> To me, he's like Ethos. Like... who the fuck is this guy? I've been around forever. Took a break and came back around the scene and everybody and their mother is a breeder now. Some great old forum friends have seed companies that are doing well and producing fire (Green Team Genetics, for example), but a lot of these guys weren't even growing 5 years ago and their shit gets hyped all over social media like they're the second coming. Gotta watch out for "influencers" and fake reviews and people hyping up shit they've never even grown on word of mouth alone. Facebook is the absolute worst. There are sooooo many Facebook groups that are nothing more than some newbie grower and his friends with a ton of alt accounts hyping up untested gear to take advantage of newbies who don't know any better. A lot of today's "breeders" don't even know the bare minimum basics about growing but their seeds sell like hotcakes because their shills are all over the place. It doesn't help when YouTubers with a large audience (looking at you, Future Cannabis Project and Adam Dunn) will let any old jackass hype their tall tales on their shows, which just serves to legitimize the clowns in the eyes of much of the audience.


Couldn't have said it any better. Most of these so called breeders have never risked their asses for the plant and it shows. Compound has Chad written all over him. Masonics always running his mouth about compton and shit like thats some kind of instant credibility. fatcat is another clown chucking f1s of other current breeders gear and slapping some cute little packaging on it. Houston gdp and Cuban Mango? Lol give me a fucking break. Oh but alot of the seedbanks be thirsty as fuck to partner up with anyone that has a decent following on social media. Meanwhile guys like green team who've been working their selections for years and put out nothing but fire rarely get a mention.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Couldn't have said it any better. Most of these so called breeders have never risked their asses for the plant and it shows. Compound has Chad written all over him. Masonics always running his mouth about compton and shit like thats some kind of instant credibility. fatcat is another clown chucking f1s of other current breeders gear and slapping some cute little packaging on it. Houston gdp and Cuban Mango? Lol give me a fucking break. Oh but alot of the seedbanks be thirsty as fuck to partner up with anyone that has a decent following on social media. Meanwhile guys like green team who've been working their selections for years and put out nothing but fire rarely get a mention.


Exactly. Green Team has been knocking it out of the park since long before he was making crosses. He's a stand-up guy and his plants have always been incredible, but I hardly ever see him mentioned. If it were me, I probably wouldn't charge as much as he does, at least until the demand is there, but, at the same time, the work is definitely worth the cost.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Couldn't have said it any better. Most of these so called breeders have never risked their asses for the plant and it shows. Compound has Chad written all over him. Masonics always running his mouth about compton and shit like thats some kind of instant credibility. fatcat is another clown chucking f1s of other current breeders gear and slapping some cute little packaging on it. Houston gdp and Cuban Mango? Lol give me a fucking break. Oh but alot of the seedbanks be thirsty as fuck to partner up with anyone that has a decent following on social media. Meanwhile guys like green team who've been working their selections for years and put out nothing but fire rarely get a mention.


Ya compounds Chris did some shady shit to Jeff, he basically stole the biz and locked him out of the online socials. So Jeff went and started wyeast which I support. I still have some compound gear, I believe they compound was sold, you can tell that compound has some big money behind it now. Have to say this about compound, they have some fucking fire!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

I'll add this about Green Team: I had been away for about 7 years, hadn't been on any forums, never had an IG, and didn't really keep in touch with anyone. Found him on IG under his personal account and sent him a message just to say what's up, having no idea that he was even in the seed business now. He remembered after all those years that I had sent him some of my personal gear back around 2012, not asking for or expecting anything in return, so he asked me for an addy to send something to hit me back. A couple weeks later, I opened up the mailbox and had a package with 4 packs that sell for $150 each and a really nice long sleeve tee with his company logo on it. That's a stand-up guy in my book.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 20, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Exactly. Green Team has been knocking it out of the park since long before he was making crosses. He's a stand-up guy and his plants have always been incredible, but I hardly ever see him mentioned. If it were me, I probably wouldn't charge as much as he does, at least until the demand is there, but, at the same time, the work is definitely worth the cost.


His new stuff is full price but he runs some badass deals on his older lines fairly often on his other ig page. He's not working with any banks anymore but honestly I'd rather buy direct since he deserves to be well compensated for his work and ships quick as fuck. Always be flowering and tsvb are legit as can be too and don't play that hype game


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 20, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I'll add this about Green Team: I had been away for about 7 years, hadn't been on any forums, never had an IG, and didn't really keep in touch with anyone. Found him on IG under his personal account and sent him a message just to say what's up, having no idea that he was even in the seed business now. He remembered after all those years that I had sent him some of my personal gear back around 2012, not asking for or expecting anything in return, so he asked me for an addy to send something to hit me back. A couple weeks later, I opened up the mailbox and had a package with 4 packs that sell for $150 each and a really nice long sleeve tee with his company logo on it. That's a stand-up guy in my book.


I'm a little jelly about that tee I need me one of those lol. I've scored some crazy steals on a ton of his gear though so I can't complain a single bit. People can keep sleeping all they want their loss is my gain


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> I'm a little jelly about that tee I need me one of those lol. I've scored some crazy steals on a ton of his gear though so I can't complain a single bit. People can keep sleeping all they want their loss is my gain


It's sharp man. Black shirt with all white logo and 'green' on one sleeve and 'team' on the other. I wear it whenever I'm somewhere that I can feel comfortable repping canna stuff in public.


----------



## MoreThanPot (Mar 26, 2021)

@Shawnekids Probably 3rd post on RIU, just started listening to the BreederS podcast a month ago, went down the rabbit hole. Read this whole thread and came across your post of PotCast ep 51. Was about to scoop a pack off of Terpy of Masonic. Listened to this podcast, and I’m fairly certain, dude has an IQ of 20. Thanks for the heads up lol


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 26, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> He got to where he is by trolling people on the internet. Selling packs of backyard pollen contaminated strains for 20 bucks also makes you big with noobs. Why spend 100 bucks on an actual breeder's work when you can spend 20 bucks and get 5 packs of trash. He blew up because of memes and people that don't know any better. Now he has a gang of uneducated people that follow him.


I'll also add that he sucks ass at call of duty


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 27, 2021)

I mean it's already hard to take him serious but I swear when I see Masonic all I see is Danny McBride in Eastbound and Down during the second season when he takes his cornrows out lol


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> No worries if dudes like masonic are selling packs of beans I'm might have to tip my toes in seed game, I'm a master breeder compared to that guy lol.


These jokers forgot about how the real breeders could spend years perfecting a strain didn’t Arian say in one video 20 years went into bubblegum


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 8, 2021)

MoreThanPot said:


> @Shawnekids Probably 3rd post on RIU, just started listening to the BreederS podcast a month ago, went down the rabbit hole. Read this whole thread and came across your post of PotCast ep 51. Was about to scoop a pack off of Terpy of Masonic. Listened to this podcast, and I’m fairly certain, dude has an IQ of 20. Thanks for the heads up lol


Really eye opening what Heavy Daze does with the cast. The Masonic one was a shit show. Mad respect for Dj Short, Duke, Bob Hemphill.....I am gonna stop here cuz the list goes on. I watched one with Colin Gordon and I threw up on myself. Dude gives off very negative energy


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 8, 2021)

Back yard Pollen chucker with a Shit Bag buddie (Oni ) who stole Harrys work stop buying this clowns work might as well be collabing with MMS or Swerve. Glad Herm House smashed them on the 710 breeders cup !


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 8, 2021)

oduesp said:


> How did masonic become known? Why is he in the spotlight all of a sudden? Why have I never ever heard about him until this year? Why is he hyped?


Oni seeds put him on, seems he doesn’t know enough about his crosses to tell you their characteristics I.e. mildew resistance, flowering times


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 8, 2021)

Also riot was getting crackheads to breed his lines in Canada year back, I met them personally and knew this guy was a fraud at that point. 500 for an s1. Get the fuck outta here


----------



## Craigson (Apr 8, 2021)

Herm master sketch bag straight up liar.

Wild


----------



## migenetics (Apr 8, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Back yard Pollen chucker with a Shit Bag buddie (Oni ) who stole Harrys work stop buying this clowns work might as well be collabing with MMS or Swerve. Glad Herm House smashed them on the 710 breeders cup !


At least with swerve you knew he wasn't really breeding, he was just selfing known good cuts for the masses. Masonic is......just go listen to the potcast and form your own opinions about that!


----------



## euphoria526 (Apr 20, 2021)

Smells like hate in here


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 21, 2021)

What's hate smell like them dirty ass socks from walmart he always has on in his ig posts ?


----------



## YardG (Apr 21, 2021)

I know I can just unfollow this thread, but can't look away from the banal shitshow.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 21, 2021)

YardG said:


> I know I can just unfollow this thread, but can't look away from the banal shitshow.


Some one got a thesaurus for their birthday can you please dumb down your insults for us imbeciles and shit show is 2 words boss .


----------



## YardG (Apr 21, 2021)

You clearly spend plenty of time getting up close and personal with your dictionary, big guy, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Siddaseeds (Apr 21, 2021)

Banana God F2 is fire ‍


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 21, 2021)

I follow the guy and he seems like a pollen chucker. Think he has a Wilson male and simply lets it ride in his flower room. Could be wrong. Shit could be fire. But I think he just shakes pollen on good breeder cuts and calls them his own. It is what it is but not something I’d pay money for.


----------



## Siddaseeds (Apr 21, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I follow the guy and he seems like a pollen chucker. Think he has a Wilson male and simply lets it ride in his flower room. Could be wrong. Shit could be fire. But I think he just shakes pollen on good breeder cuts and calls them his own. It is what it is but not something I’d pay money for.


Pretty spot on but i gotta add the Wilson male definitely adds hash n fruity terps he’s just overworked af


----------



## YardG (Apr 21, 2021)

I had never heard of Masonic before his appearance on the Pot Cast, and Masonic's description of his "breeding" techniques (I feel like techniques should also be in quotes) and his "testing" told me all I needed to know. No thonx. That said, if you've got his gear and you like it, more power to you.

TBH I hear way too many interviews where breeders talk about their testing methodology and it seems to all come down to them test running a few of their creations themselves... which IMHO tells them very little about how the gear will turn out when anybody else runs it.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 22, 2021)

YardG said:


> I had never heard of Masonic before his appearance on the Pot Cast, and Masonic's description of his "breeding" techniques (I feel like techniques should also be in quotes) and his "testing" told me all I needed to know. No thonx. That said, if you've got his gear and you like it, more power to you.
> 
> TBH I hear way too many interviews where breeders talk about their testing methodology and it seems to all come down to them test running a few of their creations themselves... which IMHO tells them very little about how the gear will turn out when anybody else runs it.


Testing is a thing of the past if your lucky they throw maybe 10 people testers and that is mostly for pictures they got to get them beans out before the hype is gone .


----------



## XtraGood (Apr 22, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Testing is a thing of the past if your lucky they throw maybe 10 people testers and that is mostly for pictures they got to get them beans out before the hype is gone .


So one gets a pile of hype packs and waits until everybody runs them and posts to the forum, then you can run tested packs, but you'll have fallen behind the hype train at that point. Catch22

What's the opposite of hype packs then? Been out for a while, has an undeserved bad reputation, growers love growing it, buyers/market don't want it, no cartoony advertisements, limited bag appeal, ...AND keepers in most packs... Hmm. Where's that pack at?


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 22, 2021)

Or..OR.. you could make an f1 cross and run it, test it, et cet. and THEN hype that shit.
so you could answer questions like, 'how long does it flower?', or, 'what is the dominant phenotype like?', or, 'is it pest resistant?'
seed makers arent doing that because the only way to hold them accountable is to go online and talk shit about them - which isn't that effective.


----------



## Wethebest (May 10, 2021)

Have any of yah grown his stuff before talking shyt


----------



## Wethebest (May 10, 2021)

Orange apricot mac x wilson


----------



## euphoria526 (May 10, 2021)

I got some Munson x Wilson that’s curing right now. It’s tasty and smells bomb as fuck too. Started up some Slymer x Wilson for the summer run


----------



## Wethebest (May 12, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> I got some Munson x Wilson that’s curing right now. It’s tasty and smells bomb as fuck too. Started up some Slymer x Wilson for the summer run


I herd the slymer fire 2


----------



## Wethebest (May 12, 2021)

Took pic today


----------



## euphoria526 (May 12, 2021)

Wethebest said:


> Took pic today


Shot looks bomb as fuck. Frostyyyyy


----------



## Wethebest (May 26, 2021)

Monster cookies


----------



## Wethebest (May 26, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> I got some Munson x Wilson that’s curing right now. It’s tasty and smells bomb as fuck too. Started up some Slymer x Wilson for the summer run


Any pics on the slymer


----------



## euphoria526 (May 26, 2021)

Wethebest said:


> Any pics on the slymer


they still babies, but they are starting to grow more every day. They are in Royal Gold Tupur mix and I’m using Jacks 321


----------



## Wethebest (May 27, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> they still babies, but they are starting to grow more every day. They are in Royal Gold Tupur mix and I’m using Jacks 321


Nice


----------



## euphoria526 (Jul 18, 2021)

Wethebest said:


> Nice



Few months later and I’m flipping in a week. Slymer x Wilson in Tupur.
3 ended up being non viable mutants, tried growing them out and they didn’t want to grow. That’s on me mishandling germinated seeds I think. Out of 5 tested 3 were female. Manifolded them and they should be 8 cola’s a piece


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 19, 2021)

Wethebest said:


> Have any of yah grown his stuff before talking shyt


Nope said it earlier if you just throw your one males pollen that is worth hitting to anything on everything it's not breeding. It's not even chucking after a point 
I mean he kinda of a funny dude i was amused with him for about 2 months his Persona wore thin with me after that.

I don't even understand what his persona is supposed to be because he goes from lovable croc wearing hippie to low rider gangsta in the very next IG post.
I mean pick one he seems more confused on his Persona then GGG.


----------



## euphoria526 (Jul 22, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Nope said it earlier if you just throw your one males pollen that is worth hitting to anything on everything it's not breeding. It's not even chucking after a point
> I mean he kinda of a funny dude i was amused with him for about 2 months his Persona wore thin with me after that.
> 
> I don't even understand what his persona is supposed to be because he goes from lovable croc wearing hippie to low rider gangsta in the very next IG post.
> I mean pick one he seems more confused on his Persona then GGG.


Have YOU ever met anyone from Compton before, because it could be a Cali thing. He’s from the hood lol but he’s also kind of a hippy. It’s not really a persona he’s just transparent as fuck with what he does and he’s a cool dude, call it what you will, but he’s spreading genetics around that are triple the Price what he asks for. Yeah it may not be perfect in every bean, but we know that buying it for a fraction of what other seeds go for. Plus, why worry about what someone else is doing so much, I don’t get the hate on Masonic.


----------



## euphoria526 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 7, 2021)

Met Masonic today at Cannacon Chicago. Way taller in person. Also super nice guy & hooked it the fuck up  Anybody run the (strawberries & cream x grease monkey) x Wilson before? How did it turn out?


----------



## euphoria526 (Aug 8, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Met Masonic today at Cannacon Chicago. Way taller in person. Also super nice guy & hooked it the fuck up  Anybody run the (strawberries & cream x grease monkey) x Wilson before? How did it turn out?View attachment 4960490


I’ve seen people run it on IG, it looks damn good. I’ve have 3 packs


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 9, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> Have YOU ever met anyone from Compton before, because it could be a Cali thing. He’s from the hood lol but he’s also kind of a hippy. It’s not really a persona he’s just transparent as fuck with what he does and he’s a cool dude, call it what you will, but he’s spreading genetics around that are triple the Price what he asks for. Yeah it may not be perfect in every bean, but we know that buying it for a fraction of what other seeds go for. Plus, why worry about what someone else is doing so much, I don’t get the hate on Masonic.


Not hate boss just speaking facts his stic is played out and so is wilson .


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 10, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> I hear ya, I’m new to the communities, just haven’t seen anyone really do what he does and is as transparent about it as he is. I just think that people getting butthurt over sharing genetics is kind of lame. Once it’s purchased, it’s the owners decision what to do with their beans. I just think it’s lame that so many people are acting like they did 15-25 years ago and trying to keep these genetics a secret. Not sure why you’d call his personality a shtic, he is who he is, it’s not an act lol. I’ve met the guy a few times and he’s really a chill ass guy. He’s from Compton, he’s going to have a certain attitude towards people trying to talk shit, and if they don’t have that thick of a skin, it’s not his fault they can’t take heat they try and dish out. Lol yeah he’s talked shit about certain people, only after he’s proven them to be of ill character. Wilson might be played out, but I stand by the man who puts out genetics at a fraction of the cost people pay for other seeds. Also doesn’t mean I won’t try growing other people stuff, I just won’t talk shit on what I see as transparent, I’ll back it.


No worries bro is all good i found him to be entertaining at first as well he is a funny dude at times and as far a being butt hurt over genetics i have no dog in that fight rule #1 is if you don't want someone else to have them your genetics i mean don't give them out or sell seeds of said genetics . 

Because to me once their out their it's everyman, woman, it for themselves in my book . As far as his so called beef ie the Cannabis community's punching bag (Hey i'm Matty fucking Riot ) meh easy win in my book and if my opinion of his Sthic bothers you then hey i don't know what to tell you . 
As long as your happy with what you bought then that's all you can ask for right hope you have fun growing your own meds boss also hope you find something good in some of those packs so you can come shove it up my ass later !


----------



## GiantPanda (Aug 23, 2021)

Damn. I won packs of his gear but not sure if I wanna run them…

Masonic Clifton: (tony clifton x stardawg) x wilsonF2
Summer nights: (Malibu marsha x wilsonF1) x wilsonF2
Wilson’s Tommy gun: (raspberry Tommy gun x wilsonF2)
Infinite Fire: (Gmo x i95 x stardawg x wilsonF2) x wilsonF2

TBH, I don’t know much about the drama that’s unfolded within this guys network. I’ve just noticed his presence on social media, but just asked my other cultivators if they’ve ran his work, unfortunately no one I personally know has tried out his stuff….after doing a quick google search, there isn’t many pics of the final product. Would anyone here have my finished product pictures? Or is his work really that bad, that I should just move on? 

Any and all comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 23, 2021)

GiantPanda said:


> Damn. I won packs of his gear but not sure if I wanna run them…
> 
> Masonic Clifton: (tony clifton x stardawg) x wilsonF2
> Summer nights: (Malibu marsha x wilsonF1) x wilsonF2
> ...


#masonicseeds on Instagram has quite a few pictures


----------



## euphoria526 (Aug 23, 2021)

GiantPanda said:


> Damn. I won packs of his gear but not sure if I wanna run them…
> 
> Masonic Clifton: (tony clifton x stardawg) x wilsonF2
> Summer nights: (Malibu marsha x wilsonF1) x wilsonF2
> ...


The summer nights and infinite fire can have some reallllllllly solid keepers. Seen some really good flower come out of those.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 24, 2021)

quiescent said:


> No one is butt hurt about him sharing genetics. He's a clown. He is associated with another hack on the level of Chris from Compound, Oni. Those guys are a match in heaven, neither one of them have done shit with this plant on their own. It's honestly better that they work together, keep the boof under one umbrella.
> 
> No one is jealous of what he's doing.
> 
> ...


One of the big draws I keep hearing for newer people which almost convinced me to get his 5 for 100 deal when I started is the price point. 808 genetics have crazy good deals on packs and pretty comparable in price to Masonics cheapest offerings. Just wanted to offer an alternative on the super deals.

edit: sorry I jumped the gun posting - 808 does these deals on their Instagram livestreams but you can still find very cheap packs on banks as well.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 24, 2021)

Dude is " generous " with his seeds cuz you can harvest thousands of beans off an outdoor chuck. No wonder he's so low on prices if he's doing open pollination with multiple females and one male. 
I have no dog in this fight but I've done open pollinating outside and the amount of seeds I have harvested is insane. Even at $20-$25 a pack, dude is still raking it in.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 24, 2021)

There's tons of people giving away seeds on the forums and instagram, for free. 

I'm sure the guys in the chuckers thread would love to help people just starting out or that are financially limited.


----------



## Florere (Aug 24, 2021)

I didn’t understand why jungle boys where giving him attention


----------



## Davil (Aug 24, 2021)

I love Masonic seeds. I’ve grown out a few packs. All drippen with trichomes. I mean that’s cool, but besides that, dude is fun and having a good time doing what he does. That goes a long way with me. Not all these “breeders” are as honest as you think. At least dude is honest about what he does and how he does it. I don’t see him ripping people off either. Just my humble opinion


----------



## GiantPanda (Aug 24, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> The summer nights and infinite fire can have some reallllllllly solid keepers. Seen some really good flower come out of those.


Sweet! Guess Imma give them a go and see how they end up. I’ll take pics and document everything and post up


----------



## euphoria526 (Aug 24, 2021)

GiantPanda said:


> Sweet! Guess Imma give them a go and see how they end up. I’ll take pics and document everything and post up


Almost anything of his with gmo is going to be covered in trichromes.


----------



## euphoria526 (Aug 24, 2021)

Florere said:


> I didn’t understand why jungle boys where giving him attention


Because he got in good with their people, last summer he was brought in as the Jungle Boys master breeder. 

Sometimes it’s more than what he’s producing, more to do with the knowledge of the plant and how it grows


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 24, 2021)

Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Florere (Sep 3, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> Because he got in good with their people, last summer he was brought in as the Jungle Boys master breeder.
> 
> Sometimes it’s more than what he’s producing, more to do with the knowledge of the plant and how it grows


That’s the part I don’t understand.
Jungle boys are a legit group of serious growers.
Why give a clown like masonic the stage.
I know they make jokes on instagram but this is not positive for their reputation


----------



## XtraGood (Sep 3, 2021)

Who doesn't love a meta-troll? (Please don't answer this question)


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 3, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> Because he got in good with their people, last summer he was brought in as the Jungle Boys master breeder.
> 
> Sometimes it’s more than what he’s producing, more to do with the knowledge of the plant and how it grows


Masonic = Master Breeder ?  you sure Jungle Boys didn't start smoking Meth ? Where is this documented i got to see this shit for myself ?


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 3, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Masonic = Master Breeder ?  you sure Jungle Boys didn't start smoking Meth ? Where is this documented i got to see this shit for myself ?


Like I said cocaine is a hell of a drug. Some people got it some didn’t. Some people do coke, some do meth, but they all seem to end up as the same stereotype. I can only speak for myself, and I was being super, super, super nice when I said cocaine was a hellava drug. That was an olive branch to the Masonic supporters. I think there is a saying about leading a horse to water that would be beneficial here, but the water in a cesspool Is the same as the water in a natural spring to some people. The sad part is In a world of mids, of course whatever you grow is going to be better...if I am wrong, there would be no such things a autoflower plants.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 5, 2021)

For some reason he hit the right algorithm and he ended up on my insta feed. Had no idea who he was, then seen a pic of a seedling and he had “skunk 1” on the tag and I commented with a laughing face, he deleted it. Thats when I had to jump on here and find out the rest of the story.


----------



## Freshbakd (Sep 5, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> For some reason he hit the right algorithm and he ended up on my insta feed. Had no idea who he was, then seen a pic of a seedling and he had “skunk 1” on the tag and I commented with a laughing face, he deleted it. Thats when I had to jump on here and find out the rest of the story.


Go find any interview on YouTube with him. I will let the guy speak for himself. Plenty to judge for yourself out there. Doesn't exactly present himself in the best light.


----------



## TheHashCollector (Nov 5, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya was actually thinking about Shanti from Mr Nice Seeds, that guy is a legit master breeder. I know he does not work the popular strains like gelatos and cookies but his understanding of breeding is on another level. Shantibaba is original for sure


I think a lot of the old school breeders dont get anywhere near enough credit... Shanti is actually one of his daughters, Shiva being the other. Theres a strain shiva shanti... Shanti BABA (word for dad, father, etc) is their father and the head of sensi seeds. Im acquainted with shanti... met when i did exchange program in barcelona. They were working on a hash Museum at that time..nor sure if it ever came to fruition


----------



## TheHashCollector (Nov 5, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Go find any interview on YouTube with him. I will let the guy speak for himself. Plenty to judge for yourself out there. Doesn't exactly present himself in the best light.


he has a very basic, rudimentary understanding of the general principles of breeding/growing. But by no means can he run a REAL successful breeding program. He is a poser jst like 98% of everyone out there.


----------



## TheHashCollector (Nov 5, 2022)

YardG said:


> Sorry to go semi offtopic on you guys, but that's one thing I really appreciate about The Pot Cast... as much as it makes me crazy sometimes that Heavy doesn't challenge people on things they say, in doing so he manages to draw people out and get them talking about their... "methods"... and... "breeding" philosophy. Definitely caught that in Masonic's interview but he's by no means the only person who's admitted to not testing their gear or that they've based their "claim to fame" lines off of one seed or selected out of a half-pack or whatnot.


it is a wise strategy... if he blasts often and hard, posers will be too scared to go on...this way they have a false sense of security and in due to that they spill the beans (pun intended)


----------



## Davil (Nov 5, 2022)

I kinda never really understood the shade thrown at Masonic? As far as I know, the guy never repped himself as a breeder? As far as the know the man never stole or renamed someone else’s gear? As far as I know the guy never ripped off any of his customers or misrepresented what he was selling? 

I see some VERY reputable, long time breeders selling untested gear these days. Nobody says shit either. A lot of pretentious haters out there I guess?


----------



## howchill (Nov 6, 2022)

Davil said:


> I kinda never really understood the shade thrown at Masonic? As far as I know, the guy never repped himself as a breeder? As far as the know the man never stole or renamed someone else’s gear? As far as I know the guy never ripped off any of his customers or misrepresented what he was selling?
> 
> I see some VERY reputable, long time breeders selling untested gear these days. Nobody says shit either. A lot of pretentious haters out there I guess?


Agreed


----------

